# [EVDL] EVs4sale: gm-pish Kitcar S10 Ranger NMG Sparrow e-Mcycle Ghia Porsche solectri



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/ctd/2283705081.html
$54k 2011 CHEVY VOLT ~ 90MPG ~ AVAILABLE NOW !!~ Incl airfare & hotel!
Las Vegas NV 2011-03-24

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270727057180&viewitem=
$35k-bid Replica Kitcar EV Charleston SC Apr 04 2011 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270727058441&viewitem=
$25k-bid 1995 Chevy S10 EV Charleston SC Apr 04 2011 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/2229549331.html
$25k 1994 chevrolet S10 EV custom lowrider Franklin IN 2011-02-22

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180645450808&viewitem=
$20k 1999 Ford Ranger EV Long Beach CA Apr 03 2011

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2290282235.html
$19k 2000 Ford Ranger EV San Juan capistrano 2011-03-27

http://odessa.craigslist.org/mcy/2286360004.html
$18950 2000 Corbin Sparrow EV Midland TX 2011-03-25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270727060219&viewitem=
$17k-bid Motorcycle EV Charleston SC Apr 04 2011

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/cto/2246925181.html
$15500 Ford Ranger EV range=50mi ts=64mph Melbourne FL 2011-03-04

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/2293862151.html
$15k 1969 Karmann Ghia EV san mateo CA 2011-03-29

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/cto/2229216274.html
$14k NMG (sparrow) EV Port Charlotte FL 2011-02-22

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/2252098787.html
$12500 1992 Ford Ranger EV Harleysville PA 2011-03-07

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2222168698.html
$12k 1974 Porsche 914 EV Deerfield Beach FL 2011-02-18

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220760840127&viewitem=
$11k 1997 solectria EV newark NY Apr 03 2011
...
http://ithaca.craigslist.org/cto/2287208645.html
$11k 1997 solectria force geo metro EV lyons ny 2011-03-26

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2259842544.html
$11k Honda Civic Del Sol EV San Bernardino CA 2011-03-11

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2297922224.html
$10k 1981 Ford Escort EV Gurnee 2011-03-31

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2293744503.html
$10k 1994 VW Cabriolet EV Anacortes WA 2011-03-29

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/2248059303.html
$10k 1984 Honda Civic Wagovan EV Jacksonville FL 2011-03-05

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2249400671.html
$8500 1990 Nissan 240SX EV dallas TX 2011-03-05

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/2263697678.html
$6900 Chevy Metro Honolulu HI 2011-03-13

http://redding.craigslist.org/cto/2286039615.html
$5900 1955 Porsche EV Speedster custom Eureka CA 2011-03-25

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/2218369053.html
$5500 1990 VW Jetta EV Twin Falls ID 2011-02-16

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220760827213&viewitem=
$5,500 1991 GMC G-Van EV Littleton NC Apr 03 2011 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2295531492.html
$5k 1991 VW Golf EV-Project Chicks-will-Dig-It* Anacortes WA 2011-03-30

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2290250506.html
$5k 1987 Ford Escort EV milpitas CA 2011-03-27

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320677437424&viewitem=
$4850-bid 2004 Teener Italian Electric LSV Vista CA Apr 03 2011

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2259038936.html
$4500 1995 Plymouth Neon hybrid-project CNG-ICE Midlothian TX 2011-03-10

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2257810054.html
$4k-obo 1981 Ford Escort Jet Electrica EV Scottsdale AZ 2011-03-10

http://compare.ebay.com/like/220761613397?var=vipsrp&sort=BestMatch
$3500-bid Ford Ranger xlt EV Westwood KS Apr 04 2011

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2286798155.html
$3k 1989 chevy G-van EV mar vista CA 2011-03-25

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2288951198.html
$3450 Ford Escort Tacoma WA 2011-03-27

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/2228703835.html
$3k 1994 Chevy Tracker EV Dunn NC 2011-02-22

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2218124039.html
$2500 1980 renault lectric leopard EV angleton TX 2011-02-16

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2256386449.html
$1800 1995 geo EV-project KERRVILLR TX 2011-03-09



http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://evdl.org/archive/#nabble-td3276396
$700 EV-Charge America EVSE: J1772 compatible


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box


EVs4sale: Feb 27 2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-RAV4-EV-Chevy-pish-S10-custom-lowrider-Del-Sol-Porsche-NMG-td3326730.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

